# Putting them in my tank



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

How do I go about putting 6 cories in my tank? Do I put them in something first then catch them with my net? Do i pour the water through a net and catch them? Also, should I add them before I add my betta?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright, but do I pour them out or something? or do I just put the bag sideways and they will swim out?


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, it is better to pour the water over a bucket or something and catch him with a net.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have a little container that I use for this. When they are done acclimating to the temperature differences I pour them into the container and net them from there. It is just what works best for me. 

It is not a good idea to just let the fish swim out of the bag into your tank because it puts the fish store water into your tank which is never a good idea. It can introduce diseases and things like that. Of course if you're not quarantining the fish they can introduce the diseases as well. It's still always best not to introduce that water if you can help it!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

a few drop went in cuz I held the bag a little above the water sideways and when the cories swam out they spashed a bit. hehe they're sooo cute! Would albinos go well with juliis? THEY'RE 12.99 EACH AND I GOT FOUR!!! THAT IS EXPENSIVE!!!!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

you have 2 black skirt tetras in that tank? they are schooling fish its recommended to keep a school of 6.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yes I know, I am returning them to the LFS where they can be with 25 other black skirts!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Get atleast 4 Albinos......they like groups.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going to have 6 juliis in the end and a dwarf gourami, no albinos


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

ok im glad that you know that they need to be in a school and are taking them back to the store.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't wait to finally fully have my tank stock  Ice Prince, do you live in or near toronto ontario? I have a betta that I can give to you if you want it.


----------

